# Kyle Korver



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Kyle Korver hit two threes last night to give him six points in 11 minutes, but he also matched his point total in personal fouls.

Fouling out in 11 minutes, that has to be a record!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's one of my favorites...I'm surprised he actually got 11 minutes...I hope he turns into a quality guy.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Stupid nets...wanted a shooter one falls right into their hands and they let him go.....idiots


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I saw a guy in his last CIAU game (after 5 years of playing...) foul out in 3 minutes. Two quick fouls, they couldn't (or wouldn't) get him off the court, he picked up a 3rd on a charge...was so mad he then picked up two technicals. That has to be the record. I wonder if he still has nightmares about that one.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Stupid nets...wanted a shooter one falls right into their hands and they let him go.....idiots


If i remember correctly, They passed on Casey Jacobsen two years ago too... man that was a dumb move.


Edit- no i was wrong. They missed the chance to draft him by 2 spots.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

C'mon now. Korver will be out of the league in two years because he is downright pitiful at everything but shooting. You wouldn't want this guy on your team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You could say the same for dunkers. So I guess Gerald Wallace is going with him, eh....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> You could say the same for dunkers. So I guess Gerald Wallace is going with him, eh....


Gerald Wallace will stick around the league. He is basically Christie's replacement. 

I watched Korver for 4 years terrorize Bradley, but honestly I don't believe he will have more than a cup of coffee in the NBA, because unless he becomes a Pat Garrity type shooter in the NBA, I think he won't last. He is kind of a one trick pony. Great college player however.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*hey rohawk*



> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> C'mon now. Korver will be out of the league in two years because he is downright pitiful at everything but shooting. You wouldn't want this guy on your team.


Rohawk:

Do you know something that the sixers front office doesn't?

Kyle Korver is pitiful at every aspect huh? I mean, he only played at Creighton, division one basketball, and was drafted at the highest level in the world-The NBA.

I mean, damn, the Sixers should have been informed of yourself. Your 19, why aren't you out there out playing him, and making the roster?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Your 19, why aren't you out there out playing him, and making the roster?



HA HA HA! I think we found a relative/friend of Korver's. Look guy, he is pitiful compared to NBA standards, not my own damn standards. You think if I was good enough to be in the NBA I would be sitting at home on a Saturday night posting on BB.net? Obviously not. Did I ever mention I was personally better than Korver? No. Did I compare myself to Kyle Korver? No. So what is this BS about out playing him and making the roster? Don't get your panties up in a bunch just because Kyle Korver isn't a good player, COMPARED TO NBA STANDARDS, NOT MY OWN. Kyle Korver is a helluva lot better than I am, of course, but I'm not comparing him to some freshman in college who has officialy retired from organized basketball, I am comparing him to other NBA players, the best damn basketball players on Earth.



> Do you know something that the sixers front office doesn't?


No. The 76ers know just like I know that he can't do anything other than shoot, AT THE NBA LEVEL. He is simply not good enough to make any impact whatsoever in the league, at least in the immediate future that is. Maybe Korver will surprise everyone and become a solid player one day, but no one is dumb enough to rely on the 51st pick of the draft to become a star one day.


Oh, let's see: Kyle Korver was picked by New Jersey at #51, which means teams weren't too impressed with the guy, so maybe you know something else that the other teams didn't know like the Bulls, who passed on the guy on three different occasions. 

I'm "sorry" if you got offended by me saying that Korver isn't a good basketball player, COMPARED TO NBA STANDARDS, but you need to calm down, regardless of your age, which I personally don't give a damn what it is, and sit back and evaluate Kyle Korver as A NBA PLAYER: The 12th man off the bench for any team in the league. For NBA STANDARDS, that pretty much means you suck.

And if you are so good Truth, why don't you try out for the NBA? Hell, you are probably just as good as Kyle Korver, which isn't saying much by the way.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> 
> And if you are so good Truth, why don't you try out for the NBA? Hell, you are probably just as good as Kyle Korver, which isn't saying much by the way.


LOL :laugh: That was pretty funny.

But anyways, Kyle Korver can do more than shoot. He can draw some fouls, eat up some minutes while Glenn Robinson rests, and he can play decent defense. He's one of those "dime-a-dozen" guys, but he can easily become a fan favorite in Philly. He just has that fan favorite "look".


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

man, if there is only one thing that you could be good at and still be a useful player, its shooting, as Prof. Wooden said "Shooting makes up for a multitude of sins."


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*well*

*edited: Insults = bad* 

Maybe you could clarify your statements. You never said you were comparing him to your "NBA standards". Re-Read it, *edited*

And so what if a guy gets drafted at 51. The man has made it to basketball heaven. 


I dont believe in saying any NBA athlete is bad. there are a few on occasion, but it is a very rare topic.


So clarify yourself, and you won't have any comments back at you. Don't just say Kyle Korver stinks and you wouldn't want him on your team.. thats pretty wide open. Oh my bad, he is "downright pitiful".. thats pretty harsh man.. hahaha


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*edited: Quoting of previous insult*

It's good to see we have some *edited* on the board. Unless you actually are Kyle Korver, I truthfully don't understand why you would get so upset at these statements. 



> And so what if a guy gets drafted at 51. The man has made it to basketball heaven


Yes, it is basketball heaven, but once again, I never denied that. And as far as him getting picked #51, that was to counter-attack your point of me supposedly seeing something that no other GM saw. Many teams passed on the guy, which means many teams didn't/don't think he has NBA talent, because if they did, then obviously he would have been taken higher. It doesn't get any clearer than that.



> I dont believe in saying any NBA athlete is bad. there are a few on occasion, but it is a very rare topic.


Once again, I am not comparing Korver to the average Schmo, but to the average NBA player. I don't understand what you don't understand about that.



> Don't just say Kyle Korver stinks and you wouldn't want him on your team.. thats pretty wide open. Oh my bad, he is "downright pitiful".. thats pretty harsh man.. hahaha


I really don't know what the hell you are trying to prove with this BS, and your hahahaha at the end reminds me of some guy out of his mind laughing for no reason continually.

I don't know what your problem is TheTruth34. You obviously *edited* or something, because it is you who is *edited* my friend if you think Korver is anything better than the 12th man off the bench. That is all I'm trying to say. If I knew saying that he is pathetic would cause you to *edited*, then I never would have said it in the first place. If you want clarity, then here it is: I don't think he is a good NBA basketball player. The dude can shoot, but he has no other NBA caliber talent across the board. If you don't agree with that, then fine, but you don't have to wet yourself over me dissing the allmighty Kyle Korver. The "pathetic" statements were taken way to literally you *edited: Don't retaliate with insults*, and you over-reacted, and I responded once you called me out individually . If you didn't agree with it, then just simply tell everyone why you disagree, and don't respond like some tough guy. Anyway, you haven't given me any reason to believe that he deserves to be in the NBA. A whole bunch of guys play/played division 1 college basketball, so does that mean they all deserve to play in the NBA? Truth34, tell me why Korver belongs in the NBA? Tell me how good you think he will be, and tell me if you would want him playing significant minutes for your team. I want to hear from the all mighty Truth34, who is the boss of the boards calling people out and telling them they are *edited*.

Look *edited*, if you didn't act like a *edited* and calll me out over harmless statements, then none of this would be called for. If you don''t want to get into a childish debate over a nobody like Kyle Korver, then don't call out people and treat them like an *edited*. I personally don't like people who read a meaningless comment like mine and turn it into a war of words, like you have. Grow up, calm down, because you will read a lot of things that aren't meant to be taken down to the bone literal. 



> man, if there is only one thing that you could be good at and still be a useful player, its shooting, as Prof. Wooden said "Shooting makes up for a multitude of sins."


I agree completely. Teams need good shooters in the NBA more than ever, especially in the era of the zone defense. 

Actually Truth34, don't answer any of my questions, because I don't frankly give a damn. I feel ashamed for wasting any time debating with some guy who obviously has *edited*. I love the game of basketball, I love the NBA, and I wish I could be in any one of their shoes. Yes, and even Kyle Korver's. Saying the guy was pathetic was my way of saying he is not a good NBA basketball player. 

I'm out Truth34, and say whatever the hell you want about me, but this is going nowhere fast, so I'm not going to read your next post that will insult me even further. Hopefully, you will hate my guts after this post, because quite frankly, I have no respect for you after treating me like some dumb***, when all I was trying to do was say that I personally didn't think Korver was a good NBA basketball player. Get your panties out of a bunch, and don't treat people like you are better than them. Maybe someday you will realize how *edited* you were by replying about something that had no meaning.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Korver just got blocked by LBJ.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Kyle Korver isn't worth further escalation.

If someone wants to start a new thread about Korver, fine. Just don't anyone retaliate for anything said in this thread.


----------

